# Random pics 2019



## Saugeye Tom

Keep up the tradition


----------



## ress

1969. Florida keys. Me on the right.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## kycreek




----------



## ress

Love that night time river bank fishing.


----------



## Flathead76

This is how you kick off the new year.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ress said:


> 1969. Florida keys. Me on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Lol. Here's one from French river in 1972


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Ramones haircut and all


----------



## Flathead76

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ramones haircut and all


Not sure what's more impressive the fish or the hair.....lmao


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Flathead76 said:


> Not sure what's more impressive the fish or the hair.....lmao


The Canada girls loved it


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> The Canada girls loved it


 The hair or the fish ???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Lmao...the hair of course...


----------



## polebender

You look way too young to be chasing women in that pic! Is that a tampon holding that pikes mouth open?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

polebender said:


> You look way too young to be chasing women in that pic! Is that a tampon holding that pikes mouth open?


i started a bit early..a piece of wood as i was a little nervous....


----------



## Tom 513

My Christmas present to myself!









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer

Saugeye Tom said:


> The Canada girls loved it


Photos or it didn't happen....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Il


Snakecharmer said:


> Photos or it didn't happen....


Ill call one of them and ask her if she still has some.....my wife may be unhappy though


----------



## 9Left

.. here's to a brand new year fellas, hope it's a good one!


----------



## Tom 513

Montag, you must be a westsider, glad it wasnt a pic of one of my honey holes, lol obtw its a warn wench

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## SConner

Clifton Mills, Ohio


----------



## flyman01




----------



## bank runner




----------



## DLarrick

Forgot pics yesterday but hit a pond for some gills. Bobber worm set-up
made for a nice lunch.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt63

SConner said:


> Clifton Mills, Ohio
> View attachment 288201


My wife showed me this on the show xmas light battle or something like that. Very cool display


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Matt63

Thanks bank runner love your pics I put the eagle on my desktop at work and get a lot of compliments for your photo.
Matt


----------



## kycreek

Caught enough for tonight's supper.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ahhhhhhh sauger!!!


----------



## calmwater

Mcgregor Bay, Ontario


----------



## garhtr




----------



## SConner




----------



## garhtr




----------



## DLarrick

Been getting some in field training in. Optimistic he will find some fresh ones here soon.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

Double post


----------



## flyman01

These two love snow and each other.


----------



## flyman01

DLarrick said:


> Double post


It's all good, can never have too many dog posts.


----------



## DLarrick

For sure, couple fine looking dogs flyman

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyman01

DLarrick said:


> For sure, couple fine looking dogs flyman
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks and likewise, one beautiful pup you've got there


----------



## sherman51

just thought I would post this to get you all ready for the cold spell your going to get in a few days.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> just thought I would post this to get you all ready for the cold spell your going to get in a few days.
> 
> View attachment 289923


Gee thanks


----------



## Tom 513

My 16yo Blue
















Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunter15

Red fox curled up by my shop the other day spent a few hours napping and milling around the yard.


----------



## sherman51

fastwater said:


> I don't know BC...cause that deer I shot the next day...when I walked up to it, it was already gutted.
> Like I said, I been thinkin all these years it was them 'special' boolits I was a usin.
> Now come ta find out all these years later, uncle Sherm done got me again.


it must have been one of them long range guns you was shoot'in. I heard stories about them. shoot a deer today and start walkin. when you get to the deer tomorrow its already dressed.



Bowhunter15 said:


> Red fox curled up by my shop the other day spent a few hours napping and milling around the yard.
> View attachment 290971


you should have invited it in. must to have been one of them cold days, and he just wanted to get warm.

here's the other end of the spectrum. if you'll look real close you can see the shrimp I was using for bait and the little bait thief thats about the same size.








sherman


----------



## kycreek




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## Snakecharmer

bank runner said:


> View attachment 291129


What kinda bird is that Bank Runner?


----------



## flyman01

Snakecharmer said:


> What kinda bird is that Bank Runner?


I believe that is a Black Vulture


----------



## bank runner

Snakecharmer said:


> What kinda bird is that Bank Runner?


 Black Vulture


----------



## Snakecharmer

bank runner said:


> Black Vulture


All I could think of was a buzzard and those are much uglier. Not sure that I have ever seen a vulture in the wild. Thanks.


----------



## bank runner

Snakecharmer said:


> All I could think of was a buzzard and those are much uglier. Not sure that I have ever seen a vulture in the wild. Thanks.


 We have two vultures in North America the Turkey and the Black most people refer to them as buzzards


----------



## Saugeye Tom

bank runner said:


> We have two vultures in North America the Turkey and the Black most people refer to them as buzzards
> View attachment 291721
> View attachment 291723


The blacks will eat weather stripping off ur car


----------



## 9Left




----------



## BankAngler

I posted this one in the Lake Erie fishing forums from our trip on January 12. Think it goes nicely in this thread also.


----------



## Tyler-VDB

Paint Creek Lake this past spring.


----------



## polebender

Saugeye Tom said:


> The blacks will eat weather stripping off ur car


Paint Creek Lake is the worst for this! We’ve had weatherstripping and wipers eaten there! Plus they’ll scratch your hood and roof! You literally have to bring a tarp and cover your vehicle to prevent it!


----------



## DLarrick

-









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fvogel67




----------



## fvogel67

GMR this morning


----------



## garhtr

Pretty good camo'd coyote







4 below 








Hungry raccoon


----------



## SConner

A few frosty images from the past week. Top photo is a spider web that frosted up in fog this morning.


----------



## bank runner

View attachment 292289


----------



## bank runner

Mute Swan


----------



## bank runner

TRUMPETER SWAN


----------



## bank runner

TUNDRA SWANS


----------



## kycreek




----------



## garhtr

Lmr at flood stage


----------



## ress

Crazy fog blowing over the up ground reservoir here today.









Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyman01

Morning sunrise


----------



## Tyler-VDB

montagc said:


> Was the water that high or did that fall?!


Water was that high, actually it was a lot higher than that. It made it almost to the overflow which I’ve never seen. It was wild to see.


----------



## Shortdrift

My Lady's and companions.


----------



## Shortdrift

A bad day for coyote


----------



## garhtr

Tyler-VDB said:


> Water was that high, actually it was a lot higher than that. It made it almost to the overflow


 It is amazing how fast that lake can jump up, If they don't open the valve soon it may get that high this weekend, inflow is still above 12000 cfs and lake is already around 821.


----------



## Snakecharmer

bank runner said:


> View attachment 292289
> View attachment 292291
> View attachment 292293


Gorgeous Bank Runner!


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

A rare southwest Ohio winter visitor a Lesser Black Backed Gull on the GMR


----------



## bank runner

My first Turkey Vulture of 2019


----------



## bank runner




----------



## 9Left

bank runner said:


> View attachment 292289
> View attachment 292291
> View attachment 292293


NICE deer pics!


----------



## 9Left




----------



## 9Left

The best part...


----------



## matticito

Box of truffles I just bought in illinois. From: All Chocolate Kitchen in Geneva


----------



## sherman51

saltwater fish.
pork fish.








they are very pretty. but most are just small bait thieves.








sherman


----------



## DLarrick

Was out walking around today and found this. Looks like it's paw got stuck in the fence. Weird that it wanted to jump this fence as it's not far from an easy spot to get through. Thinking he may have been chasing some deer and the fence came through with the win. 
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortdrift

DLarrick said:


> Was out walking around today and found this. Looks like it's paw got stuck in the fence. Weird that it wanted to jump this fence as it's not far from an easy spot to get through. Thinking he may have been chasing some deer and the fence came through with the win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Sad. I wouldn't wish that death on any animal.


----------



## matticito

I saw a dead coyote in indiana on 90 today.


----------



## sherman51

Shortdrift said:


> Sad. I wouldn't wish that death on any animal.


i'm with you on this. I hate yotes with a passion and say kill them all. but kill them quick. no animal should have to suffer for days before dying.
sherman


----------



## SConner




----------



## sherman51

black drum caught last month in fl.








these are great fighting fish. something like a cross between a sm bass and a blue gill on steroids. I use 40# braid and they strip the drag at will. if I set the drag any tighter they will break the line.


----------



## matticito

That thing breaks 40# line!


----------



## sherman51

matticito said:


> That thing breaks 40# line!


the small one in the pictue might not break the line. but if I set the drag where it wont slip then hook a 22" to 30" the line breaks. you just don't understand just how hard these saltwater fish fight. these fish are hooked straight down in about 25' of water. they are green fish that hasn't tired itself out. to hook a 22" fish under the boat will give me a harder fight than salmon up in Michigan. I would use lighter line but if I do and hook a nice snook or redfish they get into the pilings and cut the line. even with the 40 I have many fish make it to the pilings. my youngest son caught a 31" redfish one trip. fishing with shrimp you just never know whats going to be on the other end of your line. saltwater fish spoils you for freshwater fish as far as the fight goes.
sherman


----------



## matticito

Sounds like fun!


----------



## sherman51

matticito said:


> Sounds like fun!


thats why I try to go every yr. that and the warm weather in jan or feb. gives me a nice break from winter and the fishing is a great bonus.
sherman


----------



## Tom 513

A St.Johns river alligator with his lunch









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Tom 513 said:


> A St.Johns river alligator with his lunch


 How's the fishing ? 
Enjoy n good luck !


----------



## Tom 513

garhtr said:


> How's the fishing ?
> Enjoy n good luck !


Crappie bite is slow, word has it they spawned in fall and bass is worse. They had a hurricane a year and a half ago which caused a fish kill. We are bringing in 3 to 7 fish a day but most are around 1.5lb here is a pick of my 2.2lb biggest this week. Obtw the Crappie master tourney was here 2 weeks ago, 2.42lb was big fish so I dont feel too bad.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom 513

Sketchy cell service too, lol









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Tom 513 said:


> We are bringing in 3 to 7 fish a day but most are around 1.5lb here


 Consider yourself lucky- I haven't been fishing in about two weeks  6" of rain in February is ruining all the fun
Enjoy n catch one for me.


----------



## Tom 513

Thanks, in spring when every thing is biting, i willbe working 60 to 70 hrs a week. So this is my spring 

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner

Barred Owl


----------



## garhtr

Cheer up--- Spring is Right Around the Corner !
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## DLarrick

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Tom 513

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 294609


No dirty pictures while i am in Florida

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerpig250




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tom 513 said:


> No dirty pictures while i am in Florida
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


Just a reminder


----------



## Snakecharmer

rangerpig250 said:


> View attachment 294697


Love a boy and his dog....


----------



## bank runner

Jefferson Salamander


----------



## bank runner

Spotted Salamander


----------



## bank runner

Spring Peeper


----------



## bank runner

Spring Peeper
View attachment 294885


----------



## Snakecharmer

I posted a photo ( post 108) of some deer eating in my back yard...After the windstorm on Sunday the back yard has changed a little but the deer still like it.


----------



## garhtr

Thought I spotted a lure on the far bank, didn't, just a new lucky charm, I Hope !
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 295415
> 
> Thought I spotted a lure on the far bank, didn't, just a new lucky charm, I Hope !
> Good luck and good fishing


I HOPE YOU DIDN'T TOUCH IT.....ITS A MOJO


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> I HOPE YOU DIDN'T TOUCH IT.....ITS A MOJO


 Never leaving my right pocket !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Never leaving my right pocket !


oh no Terry.....Call me if you need the HEX removed


----------



## Saugeyefisher

got me a pike last week!


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Frenchman’s bay, Ontario this past June.


----------



## zaraspook

Saugeyefisher said:


> View attachment 295573
> got me a pike last week!


Nice !Fun to catch those torpedos.


----------



## DLarrick

The smallest egg we have ever gotten from our chickens.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner

Greater Scaup


----------



## bank runner

Saturday night Salamanders


----------



## polebender

I seen one of those Friday night!


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Goshen fisher

deer skeleton and skull on the shore


----------



## Snakecharmer

bank runner said:


> View attachment 296487


The eagle looks cold...had enough of winter!


----------



## bank runner




----------



## brandonw




----------



## Be Like Water

Grey heron at Lake Snowden, near Athens


----------



## garhtr

View attachment 298283


----------



## Saugeye Tom

P


garhtr said:


> View attachment 298283


Purist


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Purist


 You know my spinner is broken


----------



## garhtr

View attachment 298319

I haven't seen a single cloud all day


----------



## DLarrick

Added to the flock today.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Emu??


----------



## DLarrick

Saugeye Tom said:


> Emu??


It's a Turken. My dad has always insisted that I get a couple turkeys and this as close as he is going to get. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner




----------



## Mr. Basskisser

Just a few alpacas walking down the road.


----------



## Mr. Basskisser

View attachment 299559
Couple bird dogs working a bird.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr




----------



## SConner

Sunset over Troy.


----------



## BankAngler




----------



## brandonw




----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## redhawk fisherman

Late October morning at Dale Hollow!


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Delete


----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr

View attachment 301307


----------



## Saugeye Tom

View attachment 301313


----------



## Tom 513

brandonw said:


> View attachment 300765


Check to see if the guides are in line, I had to send a new Triumph back last month, i dont think 32 american hands made mine!

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## Snakecharmer




----------



## brandonw

Tom 513 said:


> Check to see if the guides are in line, I had to send a new Triumph back last month, i dont think 32 american hands made mine!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


Checked and mine are straight. Mine were made my Mexican hands


----------



## bank runner

Yellowlegs


----------



## bank runner

Red Backed Salamander


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Dutchmans Breeches


----------



## Snakecharmer

bank runner said:


> View attachment 301853
> View attachment 301855


Reminds me of the gopher in Caddy Shack.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 302511
> View attachment 302513
> View attachment 302515


AHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## bank runner

Osprey


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Blue Gray Gnatcatcher


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 302579


Oooooooohhhhhhh


----------



## garhtr

These guys are fast -- tough to photograph. 
What are they ???


----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> View attachment 302767
> View attachment 302769
> 
> These guys are fast -- tough to photograph.
> What are they ???


Godzilla's....Gecko's? Looks more lizard than salamander..Not up on my Ohio reptiles.


----------



## garhtr

Snakecharmer said:


> Looks more lizard than salamander


 Definitely lizards  extremely quick lizards !


----------



## kycreek




----------



## Snakecharmer

garhtr said:


> Definitely lizards  extremely quick lizards !


 According to the resource below, there are 5 native species of Lizards and 1 exotic Lizard ( Cinci area) that live in Ohio. Look at the link which has photos and shows which counties have populations.

_Skinks are among the fastest reptiles in the world, and when

encountered they dart quickly for cover. Individuals almost

always bite when first captured, but their extremely small teeth

cannot penetrate the skin. The tail of the five-lined skink, which

is blue in young animals, serves as a most unusual defense

mechanism. If a skink is grabbed by the tail, the tail breaks off.

While the would-be captor’s attention is held momentarily by

the vigorously wiggling tail, the skink makes a speedy getaway.

In time, the skink will grow a new tail, although it will not be as

long or as brightly colored as the original one.

Five-lined skinks occur throughout Ohio. They can often be

located under the bark of decaying logs, in stumps, rock piles,

and decaying plant material._

https://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portals/wildlife/pdfs/publications/id guides/pub354_Reptiles-opt.pdf


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

garhtr said:


> View attachment 302767
> View attachment 302769
> 
> These guys are fast -- tough to photograph.
> What are they ???


I saw one of those in Montgomery as we were walking to Montgomery inn one night. Only time I’ve ever seen one in Ohio. It was cool.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 302767
> View attachment 302769
> 
> These guys are fast -- tough to photograph.
> What are they ???


Speckeled skink


----------



## everyday

Easter egg hunt


----------



## bank runner

garhtr said:


> View attachment 302767
> View attachment 302769
> 
> These guys are fast -- tough to photograph.
> What are they ???


 European Wall Lizard also refered to as LazarusLizard


----------



## kycreek




----------



## 9Left




----------



## 9Left




----------



## DLarrick

Right by our cabin in Gatlinburg









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## james.

garhtr said:


> View attachment 302511
> View attachment 302513
> View attachment 302515


What kind of mushrooms are in the second picture?


----------



## garhtr

james. said:


> What kind of mushrooms are in the second picture?


 Pheasnt- backs also know as dryads saddle, Edible but I would consider them the best.
I'm gonna try some mushroom soup with them soon , there's a thread and some recipes in the wild- edibles forum.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## afishinfool01

2nd I came across today.









Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom 513

Redtail hawk watching over its nest
















Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Sunsets and catching fish on topwater make for a great evening


----------



## DLarrick

Backyard to table.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner




----------



## JrSteven

JrSteven_2019_5_7




__
JrSteven


__
May 7, 2019


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner

Great Blue Heron and a Spotted Sandpiper


----------



## bank runner

Cliff Swallow


----------



## sherman51

bank runner said:


> View attachment 305021
> View attachment 305023
> View attachment 305025


man you sure get a lot of great pictures. you must live in the outdoors.
sherman


----------



## bank runner

sherman51 said:


> man you sure get a lot of great pictures. you must live in the outdoors.
> sherman


 I do spend a lot of time outdoors but the main thing is I always have my camera


----------



## SConner




----------



## JOSH gets2fish

bank runner said:


> View attachment 299093
> View attachment 299095


Beautiful bird and photo. Im learning watercolor painting. Hope you don't mind I used this one as a reference. Just a very small painting to learn on.


----------



## Bowhunter15

JOSH gets2fish said:


> Beautiful bird and photo. Im learning watercolor painting. Hope you don't mind I used this one as a reference. Just a very small painting to learn on.
> View attachment 305445
> View attachment 305443


Damn that looks great man! Putting the new free time to good use!


----------



## sherman51

SConner said:


> View attachment 305201


that looks more like something basshunter would catch, LOL, LOL.
sherman


----------



## SConner




----------



## SConner




----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## SConner

Rivers are blown out so we paddled Swift Run, Echo Lake and the canals that join them.


----------



## DLarrick

Dancing with the devil. 
Hoping to hook up with my first smallie on the fly this year.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

New ride


----------



## Saugeye Tom

DLarrick said:


> Dancing with the devil.
> Hoping to hook up with my first smallie on the fly this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Get with garhtr....another damn purest


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Get with garhtr....another damn purest


  That reel looks very very familiar 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## DLarrick

Some random guy on the internet gave it to me for the price of a smallie picture. Must be a pretty nice guy 

Thanks again sir. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

random purist?


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> random purist?


 You should be more careful when you call someone a purist  








Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> You should be more careful when you call someone a purist
> View attachment 307041
> 
> Good luck and good fishing !


Lmao. Ohhhh my. Beautiful


----------



## Aaron2012

I saw this butterfly today. This was the biggest one I have ever seen.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Aaron2012 said:


> I saw this butterfly today. This was the biggest one I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


cecropia moth they are beautiful


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Moon setting early morning Dale Hollow!


----------



## garhtr

View attachment 307563


----------



## garhtr

A.M. fishing was only fair for me but finding was extremely good,








View attachment 307701

a new paddle, Maui Jim glasses, a lure and a ----"bigfoot tooth" ??? 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## sherman51

is everyone having a great holiday? my trip is just awesome so far. I love it down here in tn. if it wasn't for leaving our son's and the grandkids i'd be down here to live.
sherman


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> my trip is just awesome so far. I love it down here in tn


 Time to fish down there ???
Enjoy your trip and Memorial day.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> Time to fish down there ???
> Enjoy your trip and Memorial day.
> Good luck and good fishing !


yes, we plan on hitting some ponds when my nephew has time to go. he's busy building a house for his mom (my sister) thats going to really be a nice house.

we went to check out that he got permission to fish. but we only fisher on spot on the pond. there was a lot better looking places to fish. but it was getting dark. but were going back a little earlier next time. we have 2 more ponds that we are going to fish. the one pond we fish has plenty of fish that only gets fished a few times a yr. the other pond has to many big bass the hits the blue gills being brought in. so the owner wants us to keep anything thats over 18". we fished it last yr but we didnt catch many. but we seen some real hogs. we caught a few by using real blue gill that we netted. this yr were going to go buy.
sherman


----------



## Tony G

Caught nothing but a few shad tonight. I think tells me a few things. Shad are still spawning. Bass are done. This is a good shad imitation. And maybe this is why post spawn bass are so hard to catch with plenty of dumb distracted prey ie prey trying to mate with a lure.


----------



## kingofamberley

Found my first arrowhead yesterday (on Memorial Day)! I was at a family grill out, walking aimlessly around a little tiny creek with my dad, too small for fish even, and I looked down and there it was! I estimate early archaic, putting it from between 1000-3000 BC.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

Sweet find King. cool to think of what that point went through. Has it killed .....and what, if so. 
I found one on a property we used to hunt and thought about the fact that a man was doing the same thing as me on this same ground so many years ago. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

kingofamberley said:


> Found my first arrowhead yesterday (on Memorial Day)! I was at a family grill out, walking aimlessly around a little tiny creek with my dad, too small for fish even, and I looked down and there it was! I estimate early archaic, putting it from between 1000-3000 BC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I found my 1st one while riding the atv trails down at black house mountain trails a few yrs ago. we were under a large rock over hang. we were taking a break after some hard riding. I was just walking around and looked down and the arrow head was there. it stuck out like a sore thumb. I have a few others that I bought. but that one is special to me because I found it. i'm 68 now and found a few back when I was growing up in tn. but never hung on to them. that is a nice one you have.
sherman


----------



## garhtr




----------



## SConner




----------



## Saugeye Tom

mom protecting her brood


----------



## 9Left

kingofamberley said:


> Found my first arrowhead yesterday (on Memorial Day)! I was at a family grill out, walking aimlessly around a little tiny creek with my dad, too small for fish even, and I looked down and there it was! I estimate early archaic, putting it from between 1000-3000 BC.
> 
> How in the world could an indian arrowhead be from 3000 BC??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left

How in the world could and Indian arrowhead be from 3000 BC?


----------



## kingofamberley

9Left said:


> How in the world could and Indian arrowhead be from 3000 BC?


Because it was made by a Native American in 3000 BC? Maybe I'm not understanding the question?

From Wikipedia:

"n the classification of the archaeological cultures of North America, the *Archaic period* or *"Meso-Indian period"* in North America, taken to last from around 8000 to 1000 BC in the sequence of North American pre-Columbian cultural stages, is a period defined by the _archaic stage_ of cultural development. The Archaic stage is characterized by subsistence economies supported through the exploitation of nuts, seeds, and shellfish.[1]As its ending is defined by the adoption of sedentary farming, this date can vary significantly across the Americas."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archaic_period_(North_America)


----------



## 9Left

Wow.... thanks king ... when people find arrowheads… I guess i was assuming they were maybe only a few hundred years old ...Talk about an artifact… Wow!


----------



## Lil Crappie

Imagine what the fishing was like then?


----------



## kingofamberley

9Left said:


> Wow.... thanks king ... when people find arrowheads… I guess i was assuming they were maybe only a few hundred years old ...Talk about an artifact… Wow!


Oh gotcha, yeah most artifacts people find are thousands of years old. The historic period saw natives mostly transition to using trade goods like firearms and iron goods. I love Native American history and archaeology.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

Lil Crappie said:


> Imagine what the fishing was like then?


\

most people wouldnt dare go near the water unless they were the bait, LOL. the lock ness monster survived all these yrs by hiding from the predators that was in the water back then.
sherman


----------



## garhtr




----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> View attachment 309133


beautiful picture.
sherman


----------



## SConner




----------



## LoramieFish12

Took the pup out on the boat for her 1st time ever. Did well!


----------



## sherman51

LoramieFish12 said:


> View attachment 309289
> 
> 
> Took the pup out on the boat for her 1st time ever. Did well!


looks like you've got a cheap driver. just make sure it has a license, LOL.
sherman


----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## garhtr




----------



## DLarrick

No easier way to ruin a day then looking at this on the gauge









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

DLarrick said:


> No easier way to ruin a day then looking at this on the gauge


 Pretty depressing, couldn't even find a small crk to fish a.m.  
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## DLarrick

Just pulled a camera that had been out since deer season. Surprised to see it was still taking pics.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

DLarrick said:


> No easier way to ruin a day then looking at this on the gauge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I left Jamestown tn yesterday morning and it was raining. drove home here in Indiana and it rained 76% of the trip. and it don't look like and relief in the near future. crossed the ohio river at Madison and it looked like a mud pie. 
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer

Frog Legs anyone? CP&R


----------



## ohihunter2014

garhtr said:


> View attachment 310935


What kind of snake is that?


----------



## sherman51

montagc said:


> Shem my son and I went exploring those trails at black house Mtn two winters ago. I’ve wanted to for 20 years and to have my boy with me was something special. Those overlooks are all but unbeatable. Wonder what it looked like when York was alive. That area of TN is just spectacular.
> 
> View attachment 311731
> View attachment 311733


when I first started riding there it was pretty decent trails. but over time some of them have really got hairy. there is a place called the tea cup that is just awesome and wasnt bad getting to it the last time I rode.
sherman


----------



## garhtr

ohihunter2014 said:


> What kind of snake is that?


Garter snake


----------



## DLarrick

First time I have ever talked/exposed this side of my life on a public forum but the possibility of this helping someone else pushed me to do it. 
06/24/2017 changed my life. A lot of people know someone or is themselves struggling with a substance and it's never too late to change. Reach out to those that may need a little help.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ohihunter2014 said:


> What kind of snake is that?


garter


----------



## sherman51

DLarrick said:


> First time I have ever talked/exposed this side of my life on a public forum but the possibility of this helping someone else pushed me to do it.
> 06/24/2017 changed my life. A lot of people know someone or is themselves struggling with a substance and it's never too late to change. Reach out to those that may need a little help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


what can you do when they don't want help? I think its great when people can give up the demon. I know a girl in tn and she was hooked bad. and I never seen her mom without a beer in her hand. I seen the girl when I was in tn and she told me her mom had quit cold turkey. and she had to have help but she had quit drugs. I praised her and her mom.
sherman
sherman


----------



## kingofamberley

Welp, guess I'm not going creek wading today


----------



## garhtr

Lucky rabbit, almost got snatched by Mr. Hawk


----------



## garhtr

Me and this guy have become great friends, he loves that corner in the field and refuses to run when I walk by--- could've touched him with my rod today.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 311845
> 
> Me and this guy have become great friends, he loves that corner in the field and refuses to run when I walk by--- could've touched him with my rod today.
> Good luck and good fishing !


That means something.....YOU WALK BY THERE WAY TO OFTEN


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> ..YOU WALK BY THERE WAY TO OFTEN


 But--- That's my all time favorite place to fish----plus--- 
I shouldn't have any trouble getting venison in Oct  even an old man can hit a deer at 9ft.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> But--- That's my all time favorite place to fish----plus---
> I shouldn't have any trouble getting venison in Oct  even an old man can hit a deer at 9ft.
> Good luck and good fishing !


LOL, you put a gun in your hand and you'll never see him.
sherman


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> you put a gun in your hand and you'll never see him.


 I'm working on disguising my shotgun as a fly rod 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## DLarrick

Found this guy wondering around my backyard. Guess someone was done with their pet. 

Luckily the dog didn't find it first....he was very interested























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

DLarrick said:


> Found this guy wondering around my backyard. Guess someone was done with their pet.
> 
> Luckily the dog didn't find it first....he was very interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


he probably just got loose and flew away. they are known for that.
sherman


----------



## garhtr

DLarrick said:


> Found this guy wondering around my backyard.


 Keeping him ???
Looks pretty friendly !
Good luck


----------



## DLarrick

garhtr said:


> Keeping him ???
> Looks pretty friendly !
> Good luck


Looking that way. I showed my daughter and first thing she says is.....can we keep him in my room. My sister actually still has an old birdcage she upgraded from so it works out pretty well. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fvogel67

From my backyard


----------



## fvogel67




----------



## sherman51

fvogel67 said:


> View attachment 312643
> From my backyard[/Quote
> 
> some great looking wine you have there.


sherman


----------



## kingofamberley

Small stream loadout











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron2012

On a much needed family vacation.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> Small stream loadout


 Something missing ???
Fly rod -- crk fishing was made for flies 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## kingofamberley

garhtr said:


> Something missing ???
> Fly rod -- crk fishing was made for flies
> Good luck and good fishing


All this peer pressure! Maybe it's time to take a buggy whip out. I may need some new fly line however, as it's been a while.


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> All this peer pressure! Maybe it's time to take a buggy whip out


  Just have fun, doesn't matter what, where or how you fish, just being out is enough. 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## kingofamberley

I DID procure a vintage Pflueger Medalist fly reel this winter after all...


----------



## DLarrick

kingofamberley said:


> Small stream loadout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you like the pack and do you have a link? Have been in the market for a new wading pack 


And a weird side question....you happen to know someone who works at Cincinnati financial? We use those same draw strings for our badges and have snagged a couple for various uses.... although I know they are not proprietary to CFC 
Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappy

​


----------



## sherman51

nice way to break the young one into the outdoors. great looking fish.
sherman


----------



## kingofamberley

DLarrick said:


> How do you like the pack and do you have a link? Have been in the market for a new wading pack
> 
> 
> And a weird side question....you happen to know someone who works at Cincinnati financial? We use those same draw strings for our badges and have snagged a couple for various uses.... although I know they are not proprietary to CFC
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I like the pack a lot, however it seems to be sold out now. I’ve been looking for a small MINIMAL pack for a while and they are surprisingly hard to find. I got a second one for fly fishing gear as well.

The zipper pulls came on the bag. No finance here, I’m a registered nurse 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SConner

Portulaca


----------



## SConner

This is a bronze sculpture by artist Seward Johnson currently on display along the levy in Troy, Ohio. There are other sculptures scattered around downtown.


----------



## garhtr

SConner said:


> This is a bronze sculpture by artist Seward Johnson


I'd love to have that sculpture for my front yard, flies in the hat and wicker creel full of trout really make it stand out, Impressive !
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## DLarrick

Saw this at Bass pro......been there before









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## garhtr

Dog days !
I've always referred to annual cicadas as dog day cicadas, quit a few hatching in my area.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## garhtr

If my wife had seen this guy on our fence I'd be moving


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## sherman51

a little bit of morning at bath tub beach in fl.
sherman


----------



## garhtr




----------



## SConner

Kiser Lake


----------



## garhtr

Someone lost their rod


----------



## kingofamberley

garhtr said:


> View attachment 314379
> Someone lost their rod


And their rats nest of mono, RIP


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SConner

I believe this is a juvenile Red-Tailed Hawk. It spent most the afternoon napping in the grass of my buckeye tree. After nap it ate a mole it caught earlier and flew off. I walked up to within 10 feet for this iPhone picture. It did not seem to care.


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> View attachment 314379
> Someone lost their rod


im not sure that mess was lost but discarded, LOL.
sherman


----------



## garhtr

My friend is still hanging around the river and his antler are growing larger but now that I've tamed and named him he'll be hard to shoot .
I also caught several small striped fish I believe to be true stripers ???








I didn't feel around for tongue patches but they were certainly more torpedo shaped than normal hybrids ?
Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> View attachment 314555
> View attachment 314557
> 
> My friend is still hanging around the river and his antler are growing larger but now that I've tamed and named him he'll be hard to shoot .
> I also caught several small striped fish I believe to be true stripers ???
> View attachment 314559
> 
> I didn't feel around for tongue patches but they were certainly more torpedo shaped than normal hybrids ?
> Good luck and good fishing.


looks like stripers to me also. all the main lines are not broken. and very slim bodies.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 314555
> View attachment 314557
> 
> My friend is still hanging around the river and his antler are growing larger but now that I've tamed and named him he'll be hard to shoot .
> I also caught several small striped fish I believe to be true stripers ???
> View attachment 314559
> 
> I didn't feel around for tongue patches but they were certainly more torpedo shaped than normal hybrids ?
> Good luck and good fishing.


So...tell me where your friend lives


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> So...tell me where your friend lives


 No way ! I'm afraid you'll pay him a visit in Oct.


----------



## DLarrick

4 away from our two man limit









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr




----------



## garhtr

Circle of life


----------



## Tom 513

Not the best pic of the Bald Eagle









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom 513

My big sweety blue pit, 16.5 yrs old, loves napping but hes in great shape and still loves fetch and tug









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Butterfly nest


----------



## SConner




----------



## DLarrick

Never a bad night on the water.


----------



## kingofamberley

I’m an equal opportunity angler










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr




----------



## SConner

There is a company named #smithfly in Troy, Ohio that makes rafts for fly fishing. The also make these interesting floating tents. Ran into this tonight at my take out point.


----------



## garhtr

SConner said:


> The also make these interesting floating tents.


 We already have tooo many canoes and yaks on the water--- now campers on the water--- I'm out ---selling all my fishing stuff
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## SConner

garhtr said:


> We already have tooo many canoes and yaks on the water--- now campers on the water--- I'm out ---selling all my fishing stuff
> Good luck and good fishing


You could fish all night right from the tent


----------



## polebender

SConner said:


> You could fish all night right from the tent


Just an FYI! This company was on an episode of The Profit! Marcus Lemonis is now a partner in Smithfly!


----------



## sjwano

Caesars Creek Sunday August 4 @ 6:55am


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Wildcat on the right


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Wildcat on the right


 Anyone can see that's a bear cub


----------



## sherman51

garhtr said:


> Anyone can see that's a bear cub


yep its a bear!
sherman


----------



## Aaron2012

Looks like a Albino Turtle to me.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SConner




----------



## kingofamberley

Picked up this goofy old automatic fly reel at a yard sale over the weekend! The kelly green aluminum looks cool with my yellow glass Eagle Claw rod. Looking forward to catching some creek smallmouth, vintage style!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> Picked up this goofy old automatic fly reel at a yard sale over the weekend!


 That's a cool reel !
I'm looking forward to your fishing report more than fishing this w/e . Weather report has me a little concerned at least for Friday 

Let us know how it goes n Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

Beautiful nite on the river


----------



## kingofamberley

I went on a little road trip to see family in Toledo and saw some historical attractions along the way.
Armstrong Space Museum








Fort Meigs

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

Cool places in our back yard.


----------



## fvogel67

My Frogging stick


----------



## SConner

Some wild flowers spotted while fishing this morning.


----------



## Alaskangiles

Folks, I know I’m new around here...how has this thread gone 17 pages without a flag?! Front porch morning view. Let’s see them flags!


----------



## Alaskangiles

Caesar creek sunset with the family.


----------



## Alaskangiles

4th of July fun...


----------



## Alaskangiles

Reds game


----------



## Alaskangiles

Mighty Kenai fun


----------



## Alaskangiles

Any fly rod guys getting sick over this one? Floating the Kenai river with a spinning reel


----------



## Daveo76




----------



## 9Left

Alaskangiles said:


> Any fly rod guys getting sick over this one? Floating the Kenia river with a spinning reel
> View attachment 318769
> View attachment 318769


Ahem.... Kenai, Unless There have been some landscape changes in East Africa


----------



## Alaskangiles

9Left said:


> Ahem.... Kenai, Unless There have been some landscape changes in East Africa


Nice catch! Dang auto correct must’ve got me. Looks like it changed it on both post. I can’t wait to get back on it next year!


----------



## sherman51

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 318819


I think we all have a little kid left in us when we fish.
sherman


----------



## 9Left

Alaskangiles said:


> Nice catch! Dang auto correct must’ve got me. Looks like it changed it on both post. I can’t wait to get back on it next year!


Lol... all good...I love your pics ...i miss Alaska!


----------



## Alaskangiles

9Left said:


> Lol... all good...I love your pics ...i miss Alaska!


Thanks. I miss Alaska but don’t miss Alaskans! At least the ones in Anchorage, other towns aren’t as bad. I had to get my kids away though. Once they are grown, we’ll have a cabin somewhere within driving distance of that river.


----------



## Alaskangiles

Seward


----------



## Alaskangiles

Jim Creek, if you know this spot, I’ll be impressed.


----------



## SConner




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Daveo76




----------



## Alaskangiles

Sleepy grizz...


----------



## Alaskangiles

One of my favorite meals...


----------



## Aaron2012

Found a praying mantis on my back screen door and my daughter had to check it out from the inside.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Aaron2012 said:


> Found a praying mantis on my back screen


 Best Pic Ever !


----------



## kingofamberley

Getting in some quality time in my happy place, after a rough 4 x twelve-hour night shifts in a row at the hospital 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveo76

That is a great pic with the child looking with amazement!!


----------



## zimmerj

kingofamberley said:


> Getting in some quality time in my happy place, after a rough 4 x twelve-hour night shifts in a row at the hospital
> What rod is that? Looks sleek. Fiberglass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

The smallest egg our chickens have ever laid.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SConner




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## kingofamberley

Undertaking a new project rod











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

From my FIL backyard.
Makes it seem so easy when a non Hunter sees this and wonders why I don't kill something every time I go out.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## kingofamberley

OOPS guess I’m in to vintage fly gear now 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Looks pretty comfy but He'd better move before Sunday 
" squirrel potpie"


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom

In my back yard pond


----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 320741





Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 320909
> In my back yard pond


do not let fw see what i'm about to do to those pets.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sherman51 said:


> do not let fw see what i'm about to do to those pets.
> sherman


These are the offspring of the frog you murdered!!!!


----------



## kingofamberley

Finished something this weekend that I’ve been needing to do for a long time!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left

Congrats man!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

lol feller on my window this morning


----------



## Saugeye Tom

No bigger than a fingernail


----------



## BMagill

Met my kayak doppelganger yesterday...


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 321513


That's pretty good camouflage !


----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## Tinknocker1

p


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tinknocker1 said:


> View attachment 321523
> p


where...


----------



## 9Left

Kiddo wanted a raised bed... stupid things are selling for $2000 in stores...Had to get busy !


----------



## 9Left




----------



## 9Left




----------



## ress

Way to go! Nice!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

9Left said:


> View attachment 322029
> View attachment 322023
> 
> View attachment 322025
> 
> View attachment 322027


Spoiled.....love ya man


----------



## SConner




----------



## Randall

Found this guy near Berea KY


----------



## Randall

I hear this is coming down


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> View attachment 323073


Diving spider???


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Diving spider???


 Wolf spider ??


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Saugeyefisher

kingofamberley said:


> Finished something this weekend that I’ve been needing to do for a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry bout that man............
.
.
.
.
Kidding, congrats!
Mine continues to be my best friend till the end,after 10 quick years


----------



## sherman51

Saugeyefisher said:


> Sorry bout that man............
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Kidding, congrats!
> Mine continues to be my best friend till the end,after 10 quick years


48 and planning on eternity.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Wolf spider ??


Close to a sream?


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Close to a stream?


Yep, he scurried under a rock right on the bank.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Yep, he scurried under a rock right on the bank.


Hmmmm. Looks like a diver


----------



## Saugeye Tom

2 different divers


----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> Wolf spider ??


Your may be a wolf


----------



## garhtr

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hmmmm. Looks like a diver


  I just know he's a creepy spider--- at night their eyes reflect my headlamp--- maybe alien


----------



## fvogel67




----------



## fvogel67




----------



## Saugeye Tom

garhtr said:


> I just know he's a creepy spider--- at night their eyes reflect my headlamp--- maybe alien


Here is a ohio diver called a fishing spider


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## garhtr




----------



## kingofamberley

Saugeyefisher said:


> Sorry bout that man............
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Kidding, congrats!
> Mine continues to be my best friend till the end,after 10 quick years


She’s my best friend and I couldn’t be happier. We’ve been together for almost a decade already anyways lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom 513

garhtr said:


> View attachment 323073


is that spider poisonus? Some thing got my arm Monday and now im in the hospital till they figure it out, my arm looks like popeyes. Be careful out there, in sure this will cost me thousands









Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Holy cow !
Hope you're better soon, that's scarey.
Did you know you were bitten right away ??? Or ever have an allergic reaction to bee stings ?
I'll be praying for you and hopefully you'll be back out fishing soon-- Good luck


----------



## Tom 513

garhtr said:


> Holy cow !
> Hope you're better soon, that's scarey.
> Did you know you were bitten right away ??? Or ever have an allergic reaction to bee stings ?
> I'll be praying for you and hopefully you'll be back out fishing soon-- Good luck


Well, there was no visable bite marks, but after my arm swelled this much after 24 hrs, my doc said hospital. Eight doctors came it at one time today, so im wondering if it was a training thing or they are that baffled over it. Whats worse is im supposed to be going to Cave run lake sunday to chase Muskie 

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Tom 513 said:


> Whats worse is im supposed to be going to Cave run lake sunday to chase Muskie


 Kdnr won't stop making muskie--- get yourself better soon and the fish will still be there. (gonna be hot this w/e anyway)
Good luck !


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tom 513 said:


> Well, there was no visable bite marks, but after my arm swelled this much after 24 hrs, my doc said hospital. Eight doctors came it at one time today, so im wondering if it was a training thing or they are that baffled over it. Whats worse is im supposed to be going to Cave run lake sunday to chase Muskie
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


Looks like recluse


----------



## Tom 513

Saugeye Tom said:


> Looks like recluse


That is my guess, but no punctures. I otta find out tomorrow

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## SConner

Nice sunrise and this morning


----------



## SConner

Visitor on the kitchen window tonight.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Just a few minutes ago at work...

Don.


----------



## SConner

Cows in the mist


----------



## kingofamberley

Lesson learned: don’t grab a big catfish by the jaw!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## SConner

This bugs me.


----------



## Tom 513

Tom 513 said:


> is that spider poisonus? Some thing got my arm Monday and now im in the hospital till they figure it out, my arm looks like popeyes. Be careful out there, in sure this will cost me thousands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


Little update on my arm, turned out to be a Staph infection, Staph bacteria normally needs a cut or opening in your skin to get in, but i had none! I ended up spending 5 days iin the hospital, left with a big hole in my elbow caused from draining nasty stuff, as of today (2 weeks) later my arm is still sore even though ive finished all my meds. Be carefull out there, doc said Staph is everywhere, do not get river/lake water in a open cut!

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SConner said:


> This bugs me.
> 
> View attachment 325043


The deadly kissing bug


----------



## kingofamberley

Tom 513 said:


> Little update on my arm, turned out to be a Staph infection, Staph bacteria normally needs a cut or opening in your skin to get in, but i had none! I ended up spending 5 days iin the hospital, left with a big hole in my elbow caused from draining nasty stuff, as of today (2 weeks) later my arm is still sore even though ive finished all my meds. Be carefull out there, doc said Staph is everywhere, do not get river/lake water in a open cut!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


Ohh man, you are speaking my language  I love draining and packing wounds at the hospital!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom 513

King, i knew i was in trouble when the doc put on a raincoat and full face shield then started cutting on me. I set up my own operating table, mirror, lights, gauze, tools etc, for changing the gauze, my wife cant stand to watch and says im nuts, i just want to hit the river before the weather changes for the worse.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## redhawk fisherman




----------



## Tinknocker1

Good fire bad beer and worse chili and good grilled cheese


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tinknocker1 said:


> Good fire bad beer and worse chili and good grilled cheese
> View attachment 325189


oh lord natty light


----------



## garhtr

Any beer is a " good" beer around any fire but that might just be me.


----------



## BMagill

https://media.tenor.com/images/c44f2ad0c94d52a648dfdd24e1436834/tenor.gif

Is there a boil advisory on Nati Light now?


----------



## Tinknocker1

Saugeye Tom said:


> oh lord natty light










I know total SAVAGE I'm eating out of the pan also lol


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tinknocker1 said:


> View attachment 325283
> I know total SAVAGE I'm eating out of the pan also lol


Savage


----------



## Shed Hunter 365




----------



## 9Left

BMagill said:


> https://media.tenor.com/images/c44f2ad0c94d52a648dfdd24e1436834/tenor.gif
> 
> Is there a boil advisory on Nati Light now?


No... natty light is what you stock up on if there IS a boil advisory and you need extra water....


----------



## SConner




----------



## DLarrick

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

[email protected]


----------



## 27482

Wait a minute. Something don't look right. This ain't the right way to tie off at the dock!


----------



## 27482

Tinknocker1 said:


> [email protected]
> View attachment 325521
> View attachment 325523


Wait! You forgot the biscuits.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

BAD MOON ARISING


----------



## kingofamberley

I finally found a copy! I passed on it when it first came out due to student budget concerns and have been kicking myself ever since. Tracked down a copy based on a tip in an old thread. Last one in the store. Can’t wait to read some of OldStinkyGuy’s classic stories and tidbits of river info!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shed Hunter 365




----------



## zimmerj

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> View attachment 327257


Is that a water snake?


----------



## jeffro

Yes.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sou...8bPS3tOJ-0&ust=1572004940725572&ictx=3&uact=3


----------



## 27482

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> View attachment 327257


Dang! I had to look twice cause, at first, I thought it was my ex-wife.


----------



## kingofamberley

montagc said:


> It’s a cool book! Great pics, fun stories and history and great fishing tips. You’ll see lots of familiar faces, there’s an especially dashing man on page 25 and his nephew on 48 lol.


I’m seeing lots of familiar faces, many of whom are no longer active on the forum  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## Tinknocker1

Had to buy the bag beer was free ! 4 slob gills and a perch for breakfast


----------



## kingofamberley

montagc said:


> Sadly true KoA. Alive and well on insta and Facebook though, if you are into that.


I’ve been trying to track ‘em down lol. My insta handle is cloudy_corleone if anyone is interested (it’s a stupid Godfather reference/joke).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fvogel67

Late Bloomer


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## bank runner




----------



## DLarrick

Damn BR. What a stud

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bank runner said:


> View attachment 328673


Holy cow!!!!! Congrats! And great picture as always!


----------



## DLarrick

Foggy morning.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr




----------



## DLarrick

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## fvogel67

Found this hiking today


----------



## fvogel67

Hopewell Arch. Red River Gorge


----------



## Eatsleepfish

I'm back for a minute people of SW Ohio. I've done some fishing this year (I will will post fish pics soon), but the majority of my free time was spent training to earn a couple buckles. I ran a 64 mile ultra marathon in June at Worlds End State Park, PA and a 101ish mile ultra down in Big South Fork, KY/TN.



The Roberts covered bridge in Eaton, OH. This is Ohio's oldest covered bridge (1829) and the second oldest in the US. It is one of only 6 double barrel ones built. Pretty cool.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365




----------



## SConner




----------



## CincyFishDudes

Never crappy when slaying crappies.








Here's a video of the catches....  https://youtu.be/mmlIg85x2a8 
Have a great weekend.


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Lil Crappie

garhtr said:


> View attachment 333779


Wood duck?


----------



## garhtr

Lil Crappie said:


> Wood duck?


 American Blk duck.


----------



## Lil Crappie

I know it’s a black. Used to hunt ducks till steel shot. Then switched to deer hunting.


----------



## garhtr

Lil Crappie said:


> Wood duck?


 Woodduck or wooden duck ?
Pun intended 
Yes made of wood


----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr




----------



## SConner

A few Christmas Trees from trip to NYC.


----------

